# Forza Horizon: Audi Enthusiast's Preview



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're just a few weeks away from the launch of Forza Horizon, an open world driving game for Xbox that will include several cars we're certain you'll like. In addition to the Sport quattro above, other Audis will include R8 GT, R8 GT Spyder, TT RS, RS 4 and some others. We've amassed a full guide for Audi enthusiasts. You can find it here:

http://fourtitude.com/news/choice-gear-stuff/411-on-forza-horizon-video-game-audi-perspective/


----------

